# Uk -> usa



## SkipzE (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm 18 years old and am in full time education at college doing my A Levels in England.
I don't have an Academic Degree; but I have the chance to go to University and get one.
I live with my parents still and have no criminal record
All of my family are British, as am I.
I have little to no money in my bank, however I wouldn't be moving for a year or two giving me time to save.

The only ones from *Looking to live in America? This will help!* that apply to me are;
* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel?

What would be the best degree, skill or ability to have?
* Do you have an academic degree?
* Do you have specialist skills?
* Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything?

I would also be happy to become a student/apprentice of anything over in America and recieve training there.

I understand I probably dont have a very high chance of getting in any time soon but any information would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SkipzE said:


> Hi, I'm 18 years old and am in full time education at college doing my A Levels in England.
> I don't have an Academic Degree; but I have the chance to go to University and get one.
> I live with my parents still and have no criminal record
> All of my family are British, as am I.
> ...


So, go to uni in Blighty. Look at Bunac and others for spending time over here in the vacations and one year after you graduate on a J1 visa.

Degrees worth doing that will give you a good opportunity to make it to America: computing, accountancy, nursing, pure sciences. Degrees to avoid: humanities, business studies, sports centre management, etc.


----------



## SkipzE (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah thanks, i've never heard of Bunac before but ill look into it. First glance at their website seems promising. What exactly is a J1 visa?

Im looking to do Video Game Design at Leeds Met. or Creative Digital Media at Teesside, are those good courses, or atleast not bad ones?

Also, my dad owns a small Web Hosting business that I believe is registered as a business both in the states as well as here in the UK. He has partnered with an American and so owns half of the business, does this help at all or make any difference? e.g could I get in saying that I would be working for the company?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SkipzE said:


> Ah thanks, i've never heard of Bunac before but ill look into it. First glance at their website seems promising. What exactly is a J1 visa?
> 
> Im looking to do Video Game Design at Leeds Met. or Creative Digital Media at Teesside, are those good courses, or atleast not bad ones?
> 
> Also, my dad owns a small Web Hosting business that I believe is registered as a business both in the states as well as here in the UK. He has partnered with an American and so owns half of the business, does this help at all or make any difference? e.g could I get in saying that I would be working for the company?


A J1 visa is a non-immigrant visa that will give you the right to work here on a temporary basis. It's mainly used for exchanges and internships.

No UK degree will ever be counted as being as good as a US one....in the US! Video game design is difficult -- far better to be out of the mainstream like becoming an expert in IT security or similar

Intra-company transfer is a great way of moving over. The visa is an L1. Expect the nepotic aspect to be questioned. You can alleviate this by being suitably qualified for the job.


----------



## SkipzE (Apr 9, 2010)

Would getting a TEFL (Teaching English as a First Language) Qualification help at all? Assuming i'd be able to teach in schools or as a private tutor in America.

By 'suitably qualified' does this mean i'd need actual certificates to prove my qualification or is my word enough to be classed as qualified? How far into me actually working for his company would they check?

The IT Security route seems plausible and the J1 visa does too.

How easy is the J1 visa to get? As in could anyone get one? It seems like it could be a good idea to work over there for 3 months and see if it is actually as good as it is in my head. I'd hate to be sorely dissapointed after going through all of the effort 

Thanks for the help btw


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

SkipzE said:


> Would getting a TEFL (Teaching English as a First Language) Qualification help at all? Assuming i'd be able to teach in schools or as a private tutor in America.


Nope -- not realistic.



SkipzE said:


> By 'suitably qualified' does this mean i'd need actual certificates to prove my qualification or is my word enough to be classed as qualified? How far into me actually working for his company would they check?


Assume they check, double check and triple check. You're not going to get anywhere in America without a degree anyway -- so that's your first port of call.
On an intra-company transfer, you don't actually need a degree. But, you must have specialist knowledge vital for the company, and also your path to residency would be harder.



SkipzE said:


> How easy is the J1 visa to get? As in could anyone get one? It seems like it could be a good idea to work over there for 3 months and see if it is actually as good as it is in my head. I'd hate to be sorely dissapointed after going through all of the effort


Use the J1 while you're at uni to experience America during the vacations and make contacts. Get your UK degree before you start planning to move over here.


----------



## SkipzE (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright, i'll get my Uni Degree and then see where I stand in 3 - 4 years
Thanks for all the help, see ya across the pond in a few years hahah


----------

